# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  My wingei (endlers)

## Tarzan78

Red black bar.
Enjoy!...

----------


## solidbrik

Nice bro..Where did you get them? What's the max size they can get to?

----------


## solidbrik

Oh..do they have females where you bought them?

----------


## Tarzan78

> Nice bro..Where did you get them? What's the max size they can get to?





> Oh..do they have females where you bought them?


Glad u like them... Got th from Europe.  :Razz: 
Grow up to 20-25mm and very hardy.
Of course I got them in pairs. No point getting the males only.  :Wink:

----------


## solidbrik

Europe! ?!?!? Lol

----------


## Tarzan78

> Europe! ?!?!? Lol


Yes, Europe.  :Smile: 
Those who are into breeding will know it's always good to get lines as far as possible away from your location so that there won't be inbreeding occurrences are minimized.
Singapore's farm imports comes mostly from Malaysia, Thailand, S.E.Asia.

----------


## solidbrik

Let me know when you have offspring's to offload ya..  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

> Let me know when you have offspring's to offload ya..


I do helpbuy every now and then when i'm overseas. Do PM me.  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

My campoma 9.
Enjoy!...

----------


## Tarzan78

My campoma n3...
Enjoy!...

----------


## Tarzan78

My flame tail...
Enjoy!

----------


## Tarzan78

My Orchid...
Enjoy!

----------


## Tarzan78

My lime green...  :Razz: 
Enjoy!

----------


## whysohxcjj

Hi bro ! may i know where you get ur beautiful guppies from and also roughly around one cost how much ? if theyre within budget i dont mind ordering if u do take in orders... thank !

----------


## Tarzan78

> Hi bro ! may i know where you get ur beautiful guppies from and also roughly around one cost how much ? if theyre within budget i dont mind ordering if u do take in orders... thank !


Hi bro, I got them from Europe. 
Sure. U can PM me in private if u r keen.
Cheers

----------


## Tarzan78

My blue star wingei...
Enjoy!...

----------


## Tarzan78

My Silverado...
Enjoy.

----------


## Tarzan78

Enjoy!...

----------


## Tarzan78

My red chest... Enjoy!

----------


## rvf35nc

This one maciam those we found in bedok reservior canal 30yrs ago! Swee leh.

----------


## TheAquarist

I can still find these similar fish near eunos cresents drains/canals (red chest)

----------


## Tarzan78

> This one maciam those we found in bedok reservior canal 30yrs ago! Swee leh.


Glad u like them!...

My greens...

----------


## Tarzan78

Another colorful one...

----------


## Xanavi

Very nice collection.
Any of the offsprings for sale?  :Smile:

----------

